# طفل هندي يولد على شكل ضفدع



## Mor Antonios (28 نوفمبر 2008)

حدث غريبة فى الهند.. طفل يولد على شكل ضفدع  

شهدت الهند ولادة غريبه جداً.. وهي ولادة طفل على شكل ضفدع،  والغريب بالامر أن الطفل ولد ولادة سليمة وبحاله ممتازة. وقد أعرب علماء الهند عن  إستغرابهم وعجزهم عن فهم هذه الولاده، وما كان لهم إلا أن يعلنوا بالميادين عن أن  الهند تشهد معجزة عظيمة وهي ولادة الطفل الضفدع.










منقول من موقع العرب​


----------



## nonaa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

دا حقيقى دا
ولا لعبه
شكله غريب اوى​


----------



## Mor Antonios (28 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> دا حقيقى دا
> ولا لعبه
> شكله غريب اوى​​


بصراحة مش عارف بس الخبر بقول كده
http://www.alarab.co.il/view.php?sel=00101248​


----------



## sameh7610 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*حاجة غريبه فعلاً

الرب يكون معاه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*صور غريبه وخبر غريب جدا

سبحان الله

مرسي ليك Mor Antonios​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*سبحان الله شكله غرييييييييييب اوى ربنا معاه 
ميرسى عالخبر ​*


----------



## أَمَة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الطفل لا يبدوا انه حقيقي 
والموقع العربي لم يذكر مصدر الخبر
وحتى لو كانت هذه قصة حقيقية (وانا صراحة لا أرى ذلك) أين المعجزة فيها؟
هل أصبح التشوه الخلقي معجزة؟​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكله غريب جدااااااااا
ربنا يكون معاه​


----------



## Mor Antonios (29 نوفمبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> الطفل لا يبدوا انه حقيقي
> والموقع العربي لم يذكر مصدر الخبر
> وحتى لو كانت هذه قصة حقيقية (وانا صراحة لا أرى ذلك) أين المعجزة فيها؟
> هل أصبح التشوه الخلقي معجزة؟​


صحيح انه لا معجزة بالامر!!! وهذا كلام موقع يعمل عناوين لجذب القراء ... لكن التشوهات الجنينية موجودة ومعروفة لدى الجميع...فهل هذا الطفل من بين الاطفال المشوهين نتيجة تعاطي الوادلين او احدهما المخدرات او ادوية منع الحمل بشكل خاطئ.. ام هو خلل في المورثات اي الكروموزونات ..الله واعلم!
​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراا على الخبر بس الخبر ده قديم مش جديد
وااطفل  الى فى الصوره مش حقيقه ده طلع ان فيه طائفه فى الهند لا اتذكر اسمها هى التى تقوم بعمل تمثال بهذا الشكل ويقومون بعمل احتفال له 
ولكن الخبر مش حقيقه
وشكراا ليك


----------



## Mor Antonios (2 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> شكراا على الخبر بس الخبر ده قديم مش جديد
> وااطفل الى فى الصوره مش حقيقه ده طلع ان فيه طائفه فى الهند لا اتذكر اسمها هى التى تقوم بعمل تمثال بهذا الشكل ويقومون بعمل احتفال له
> ولكن الخبر مش حقيقه
> وشكراا ليك​


كل شئ ممكن
شكرا لك:16_4_16:​


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب*
*سبحان الله*

*اتمنى فعلا يكون الخبر مش حقيقى*


----------



## Mor Antonios (4 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *بسم الصليب*
> *سبحان الله*
> 
> *اتمنى فعلا يكون الخبر مش حقيقى*


 ان شاء الله يكون الخبر كذب
شكرا لك:16_14_21:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا شكله غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اكيد الموضوع مافيهوش اى معجزة نهائى​


----------



## Mor Antonios (5 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> فعلا شكله غريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> اكيد الموضوع مافيهوش اى معجزة نهائى​


 طبعا مفيش معجزة بس كلمة المعجزة وضعها الموقع الماخوذ منه الخبر لا اعرف لماذا؟؟
شكرا لك:16_14_21:​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههه الراجل الي شايلة بيفكرني شايل فول هههههههههههه دة شكلة اتولد اتحط في الطبق ونزل يفرج الناس علية*


----------



## Mor Antonios (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *هههههههه الراجل الي شايلة بيفكرني شايل فول هههههههههههه دة شكلة اتولد اتحط في الطبق ونزل يفرج الناس علية*


هههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكله غريب اوى
بس فى تشوه على شكل حيوان معين كدى ؟*


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شكله غريب اوى*
> *بس فى تشوه على شكل حيوان معين كدى ؟*


هو بشبه الضفدع!
شكرا للمشاركة:16_14_21:​


----------



## SALVATION (16 ديسمبر 2008)

_شفته قبل كده
بس مش مصدق
حكمتك يا رب
مشكور للخبر​_


----------

